# Pucciare/puciare



## ToscanoNYC

Oggi, leggendo il Corriere della Sera, ho trovato un verbo che non conoscevo (pucciare) nella seguente frase: "...un Umberto Bossi in buona forma puccia un grissino nella Coca-Cola..."
Pur capendo a senso il significato (intingere, inzuppare), ho cercato il verbo su alcuni dizionari (De Mauro, Treccani) e non l'ho trovato.  È però abbastanza popolare su Internet (ha una propria voce su Wikizionario).  Ora mi chiedo: è una parola usata regionalmente? E in tal caso, dove?
Grazie.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Toscano! 
In Piemonte e Lombardia *puciare/pucciare* lo capiscono praticamente tutti... Ed essendo il grissino di origine sabauda direi con "pucciare il grissino" l'autore dell'articolo ha voluto creare un'immagine che è un concentrato di "settentrionalità"...
"Normalmente" (ignorando momentaneamente il galateo ) si pucia/puccia il pane nel sugo, la brioche nel cappuccino, il panettone nell caffelatte , il biscotto nel tè...
Riguardo però a quest'ultima espressione ti devo mettere in guardia sul fatto che "puciare/pucciare il biscotto (o il biscottino)" è una metafora che può avere un significato ambiguo (e volgare). 
Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

Se ne è parlato in questa discussione.


----------



## SunDraw

Dalle mie parti "puccia/pucciare" non è inteso/usato direi per nulla.
Il "tocio/[in]tociare" veneti ne escludono l'ingresso.

Più facile persino, a motivo della presenza di studenti, statali e altri "immigrati interni" dal sud, magari riferire erroneamente nel caso alla squisita "puccia" salentina.
Focaccia che similmente (ma la ricetta non è la stessa!) abbiamo curiosamente anche nelle ben più antiche enclave ladine, delle montagne altoatesine e ampezzane...

Qualcosa di pertinente anche qui (per l'etimo ad es., ma non insisto, per quanto quel "potòn" greco m'illuda abbastanza)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4012141&postcount=8



rocamadour said:


> devo mettere in guardia sul fatto che "puciare/pucciare il biscotto (o il biscottino)" è una metafora che può avere un significato ambiguo (e volgare).


"Pucciare il biscotto" è stato ahimè un po' nazionalizzato anche da Elio e le storie tese (AD 2000).
[Forse in tal senso] è un modo di dire ormai un po' datato.
Ovviamente dalle mie parti si dice[va] "intociare/intocciare il biscotto" e "intingere il biscotto".



Necsus said:


> Se ne è parlato in questa discussione.


Stesso vivo dibattito in:
http://www.pctuner.net/forum/free/25898-scarpetta-o-pucciare.html


----------



## la italianilla

Buongiorno a tutti!
Confermo quanto detto da Toscano. È vero che "pucciare" non è presente nel dizionario del Treccani in linea però nei loro archivi sì:



> pucciare 'possedere sessualmente'



Ecco la fonte, si trova più o meno verso i 2/3 del paragrafo "Il dialetto".


----------



## furs

Solo per aggiungere che 'pucciare' (sempre con due 'c') e' usato regolarmente anche in tutta la Liguria (compresi i doppi sensi in cui notoriamente i liguri eccellono!)....
Trattasi uno dei tanti calchi dal dialetto che concorrono a formare l'italiano regionale di cui si e' spesso discusso anche su questo forum.


----------



## ohbice

Mai sentito con la doppia *c*. Sempre usato _puciare_, dal milanese _pucià _(forse traslato dalla pozzanghera, in cui si _puciano _i piedi). 
_Puciare il biscotto _è anche una metafora per l'atto sessuale.


----------



## danieleferrari

furs said:


> e' usato regolarmente anche in tutta la Liguria (compresi i doppi sensi in cui notoriamente i liguri eccellono!)....


Io non l'ho mai sentito .


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Sentito (anche in altri significati) ed usato spesso, fin dall'infanzia.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mi sa che il problema sia solo mio .


----------



## giginho

danieleferrari said:


> Mi sa che il problema sia solo mio .


mi sa proprio di sì


----------



## phiona

ohbice said:


> Mai sentito con la doppia *c*. Sempre usato _puciare_, dal milanese _pucià _(forse traslato dalla pozzanghera, in cui si _puciano _i piedi).
> _Puciare il biscotto _è anche una metafora per l'atto sessuale.


Io a Milano l'ho sempre sentito e usato con la doppia "c":
la puccia, pucciare (pane, biscotti o... altro).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Questo termine "pucciare" è mai sceso al di sotto del Po?


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> Questo termine "pucciare" è mai sceso al di sotto del Po?


Geosinonimo di _inzuppare _(anche con valore metaforico), ma solo lombardo e piemontese v. Pucciare.
Secondo me, non è comune sotto l'isoglossa Rimini-La Spezia. @Olaszinhok @bearded


----------



## ohbice

phiona said:


> Io a Milano l'ho sempre sentito e usato con la doppia "c":
> la puccia, pucciare (pane, biscotti o... altro).


Allora mi limiterò a parlare della provincia est Milano, tra la Martesana e l'Adda ;-)


----------



## symposium

In Veneto non si usa "pucciare" ma si usa sicuramente "pociare" come sinonimo di "inzuppare", verbo comunissimo che però si usa solo parlando in dialetto. La "pocia" è la pozzanghera. Evidentemente tutti verbi parenti del raffinato "pocher" francese..


----------



## Mary49

In realtà "pociare" non è comunissimo. In dialetto veneto si usa "tociàr"; il "tòcio" è l'intingolo, quello che qui altri hanno chiamato "puccia". Il "pocio" è la fanghiglia, come quella che si crea per le strade quando la neve si scioglie.


----------



## symposium

Io sono di Vicenza, qui "tocio" si sa che esiste altrove ma non si usa: il "pocio" è il sugo, l'intingolo ( e "fare la scarpetta" si dice "tirar su el pocio") e i "poci" sono i cibi-spazzatura, in particolare i dolciumi, ma anche tutti i cibi ricchi di salse strane, poco sani.


----------



## Mary49

symposium said:


> Io sono di Vicenza, qui "tocio" si sa che esiste altrove ma non si usa: il "pocio" è il sugo, l'intingolo ( e "fare la scarpetta" si dice "tirar su el pocio") e i "poci" sono i cibi-spazzatura, in particolare i dolciumi, ma anche tutti i cibi ricchi di salse strane, poco sani.


Ok, tra Padova e Vicenza ci sono differenze.


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> non è comune sotto l'isoglossa Rimini-La Spezia ..... @bearded


Se non sbaglio, Bologna è _sopra_ l'isoglossa Rimini-La Spezia: eppure 'puccia/pucciare/puciare'  non mi risulta che siano termini bolognesi.


----------



## danieleferrari

Ma ci sono tante isoglosse!


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> l'isoglossa Rimini-La Spezia


L'isoglossa è stata aggiornata a Massa - Senigallia.  Essa riguarda più che altro certi tratti morfologici, sintattici e fonetici. L'uso  di un vocabolo può essere prettamente locale e non lo vedo strettamente correlato con l'isoglossa, soprattutto nel caso in questione. Certo si tratta d'un settentrionalismo, ma di alcune aree del Nord, non di tutte, mi pare.


----------



## danieleferrari

Io avevo solo sentito 'puccettone', che comunque sembra rimandare al _pucci pucci _(v. Puccettone), ma è anche vero che si parla del _congiuntivo fantozziano_.


----------

